
Ask HN: Should I focus on building apps or practicing coding tasks to get a job? - mrstefan
Which is more valuable for interviewers: having couple of working and deployed projects or be good at doing coding tasks?<p>I have 3 year programming experience but feel lack of confidence when I think about interview. And I wonder if having couple of projects on Github can replace whiteboard coding.
======
daviddever23box
Problem solving is a pretty important skill; very few whiteboard interviews
address the day-to-day issues you'll see in a large production environment.
Task organization is an extremely close second.

Get yourself a (public) cloud account of some sort (AWS, Azure, Google, etc.)
and work on having some functional infrastructure (containers, DNS,
applications, content delivery) along with the requisite monitoring and
security.

Anything you do from that point should live atop that infrastructure, with the
same expectations that a prospective employer might have when working on a
production team (DevOps, pure dev, pure ops, whatever).

------
sh87
If you're young and beginning your career, start with coding practice. As you
gain years of experience, the incentive and time you can afford to scruff your
way through it keeps declining.

Keep building apps/websites/tools/scripts on the side (after works, weekends,
day offs, etc.)

------
motiw
If you can pre-verify the need for your app by getting people to sign up for a
mailing list or otherwise, then go for the app, otherwise get a job.

~~~
mrstefan
I'm sorry, I wasn't clear.

I mean: Which is more valuable for interviewers: having couple of working and
deployed projects or be good at doing coding tasks? (I have 3 year programming
experience)

~~~
sh87
At top companies, there's very little chance you are getting through without
being convincingly good at CS heavy topics (DataStructures, efficient
algorithms, etc.)

Case in point:
[https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768?lang=en](https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768?lang=en)

